# Buzz and Yum-Yum



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We took our boys to a country show recently and were enticed into a 'tent' for a photo shoot. Much to Stephen's dismay (I distinctly heard a "tut") as he is a photographer by trade, remember the Athena posters of the 80's, some were his, especially the ones showing a lot of nubile female flesh! 

We like the resulting pic of Buzz and Yum-Yum and thought that you might like to see them too. I've also posted them on the gallery.

Julia x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh those are absolutely gorgeous! Of course I'm sure Stephen could have done much better


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fab photos!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

So cute, lovely pictures


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Great pictures


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

They are amazing; were you showing them or are they always so beautifully coiffed? How often do you bath/shower Yum Yum (always think of those cakes!)? Izzy is a similar colour and is a mess after a few days. Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG ... stunning boys x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

What handsome chaps!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

SIMPLY GORGEOUS x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

caradunne said:


> They are amazing; were you showing them or are they always so beautifully coiffed? How often do you bath/shower Yum Yum (always think of those cakes!)? Izzy is a similar colour and is a mess after a few days. Xx


No not showing, we just went to look round. Yes they always look like that and we keep them with full coats because that's just how we like them. I've worked out over the years how to manage the coats WITHOUT daily brushing. Actually I hardly ever brush them between baths! It's been suggested by Kendal that I do a short video when I next wash and groom one to show what I do. I think that's cool, I could do that and Buzz looks like he's just about ready for a groom. 
Yes Yum-Yum shows the dirt on his legs and face when he's been in the field, but by next morning it's all gone. I think it's the Tropiclean D-Mat makes the coat silky and the dirt drops off. I hose off his legs if he's really bad but only bath him every 2-3 months.

Thanks everyone, glad you think our boys look cute too. Julia :ilmc:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous photos


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> It's been suggested by Kendal that I do a short video when I next wash and groom one to show what I do:


Yes please


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh they really are just gorgeous. If my new pup looks anything like them I'll be made up! 

Although I have to say, they are even better in the flesh


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont think there'll be a grooming video anytime soon... so Id better just get on and get mine done


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh great pictures!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Really beautiful, worth framing!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes please can we have a video, your dogs are fabulous


----------

